# Computerfragen



## Stoer (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wußte nicht unter welcher Rubrik ich meine Frage loswerden kann. Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht falsch.

Problem:

Beim hochfahren meines PC rödelt dieser bestimmt 10 min.
Ich habe nicht viel drauf auf der Festplatte aber der PC arbeitet, als ob er eine Unmenge an Daten zu verarbeiten hat.
CC Cleaner, zum aufräumen und defragmentieren hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.
Als Sicherheitsprogramm habe ich Kaspersky drauf. Kann das der Grund für die ewige rödelei sein.
Könnt Ihr mir helfen, wenn ja dann erklärt es bitte für Laien.


----------



## Rani (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

hallo,

das langsame hochfahren des computers kann viele ursachen haben.

vom zumüllen des rechners bis hin zu einem virus/trojaner.


1. welche version von kasperski hast du und wird diese regelmäßíg geupdated? wenn die verison alt ist mach doch bitte ne neue virensoftware drauf z.b Avira Antivir (updatet sich jeden tag)

2. welches betriebssystem hast du? wenn du kein windows 7/Vista hast brauchst du UNBEDINGT noch eine personal firewall

3. der computer ist defragmentiert hast du gesagt... um welches system handelt es sich hierbei überhaupt? zu wie viel % ist die festplatte gefüllt?

4. wenn du einen multicore prozessor hast kannst du mehrere prozessorkerne zum bootend es rechners benutzen. hier gehst du einfach unter
-> start (links unten) -> ausführen -> msconfig eingeben -> start -> erweiterte startoptionen -> haken bei prozessoranzahl -> anzahl deiner kerne einstellen

5. entrümpel am besten mal deinen autostart...
-> start (links unten) -> ausführen -> msconfig eingeben -> systemstart (alles deselektieren des du nicht benötigst)

so damit bist du fürs erste mal n bissl beschäftigt  ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. falls du weitere fragen hast stelle einfach hier rein. ich kümmer mich dann darum


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Hi Peter,

ich hörte mal das der Kaspersky der absolute Geschwindigkeitskiller ist - ein Bekannter hatte den drauf und sich gewundert - nach der deinstallation lief sein Rechner wieder schnell hoch.

Ich hab das kostenfreie antivir drauf und das adware (version 2010) drauf und bin bestens zufrieden.

Wei schon beschrieben, auch den Autostart ausmüllen - ich hatte mir ne Logitech Cam installiert und jedes Mal startet das log vid oder so...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Hallo Peter,

Sehr gute Tipps von Rani. 
Ich denke an den Virenscanner und würde vermuten, dass es dort irgenwo einen Haken "Systemüberprüfung beim Start ausführen" gibt. 
Der Kasperski ist sehr Resourcenfressend, wenn er die Platte prüft. Ich kenne nur die Netzwerkversion und weiß, wenn nicht mindestens 2- 4 GB Speicher im Rechner sind gar nichts mehr geht, wenn er die Platte prüft.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Stoer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*



Rani schrieb:


> 1. welche version von kasperski hast du und wird diese regelmäßíg geupdated? wenn die verison alt ist mach doch bitte ne neue virensoftware drauf z.b Avira Antivir (updatet sich jeden tag)
> 
> Ich mache immer den neuesten update
> 
> ...


----------



## Joachim (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Also generell würd ich Kaspersky nicht unter Hauptverdacht stellen - ich hab das auch auf 3 Rechnern und wenn man es richtig einstellt wird bestenfalls das Surfen minimal verlangsamt. Updaten tut sich auch Kaspersky automatisch...

Antivir hatte ich mal - aber nach ner Infektion trotz Antivir, hat es damals Kaspersky platz machen müssen, was den Übeltäter auch fand.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Kommen beim Hochfahren (BIOS) irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen? Speicherfehler? S.M.A.R.T. Fehler? Und wieviel RAM ist dnn überhaupt verbaut?
Weiterhin fehlt die Angabe, wieviel Festplattenplatz noch frei ist - Windows wird eelend langsam, wenn es nicht mehr genug freien Festplattenplatz hat um Auszulagern.


----------



## Stoer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Hallo Joachim,

muß ich mal am Wochenende prüfen.
Zur Vollständigkeit muß ich sagen, dass ich eine kostenlose Version von Kapersky habe (Computerbild) und mir alle paar Monate über einen Lizenzschlüssel wieder eine Freigabe hole..
Des weiteren habe ich keinem WLAN-Anschluss,sondern da ich zu hause selten surfe einen UMTS-Stick(Tchibo).


----------



## Rani (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> Sehr gute Tipps von Rani.
> Ich denke an den Virenscanner und würde vermuten, dass es dort irgenwo einen Haken "Systemüberprüfung beim Start ausführen" gibt.
> ...



sollte man erwarten von nem wirtschaftsinformatiker 

ich persönlich halte nix von kasperski... avira findet (fast) jeden virus und außerdem kann man noch threatfire drüber laufen lassen ( http://www.threatfire.com/ ) dann hat man ne sehr gute kostenlose antivirenlösung.

bei windows xp rate ich unbedingt zu ner personal firewall weil die bei xp (wenn se überhaupt dabei war, miserabel ist...)

ganz guter beitrag darüber findet sich hier: http://www.computerwoche.de/security/2362331/

zonealarm soll eine ganz gute firewall sein (kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen da ich die von microsoft benutze). link findest du hier: http://www.computerwoche.de/security/2362331/index8.html

ob wlan oder umts stick ist für die zeit des bootens eigentlich nicht relevant... außder du meinst die zeit vom einschalten des rechners bis zur verbindung ins internet. da ist der stick wohl langsamer


lass doch bitte mal dein kasperski durchlaufen und sag ob er etwas findet... wäre schon mal ein guter ansatzpunkt. 

außerdem kannst du auch noch tune up utilities durchlaufen lassen:
link:  http://www.tuneup.de/products/tuneup-utilities/
da gibts auch ne kostenlose testversion für (ich glaub) 30 tage


kannst du vielleicht ungefähre daten deines pc sagen bzw. wie voll die hdd ungefähr ist...? weil wenn du sagst nur zu 10% befüllt dann liegts daran schonmal nicht


----------



## StefanBO (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Hallo,


Rani schrieb:


> bei windows xp rate ich unbedingt zu ner personal firewall weil die bei xp (wenn se überhaupt dabei war, miserabel ist...)


Personal Firewalls sind seit Windows XP SP2 recht umstritten, wirklich empfohlen wurden sie in Fachartikeln nur vor diesem Zeitpunkt. Ich vermute mal, deine Infos stammen noch aus dieser Zeit 

Die c't hat getestet und in einem ausführlichen Artikel abgeraten; siehe dazu auch das aufgrund dieser Ergebnisse verfasste => Editorial.


----------



## Rani (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

sorry wenn ich des so sagen muss aber nen pc ohne firewall ins internet zu schicken is wie wenn du blind autofährst...

geht vielleicht ne zeit lang gut aber irgendwann erwischts dich...

hier ein aktuellerer link der computerwoche:

http://www.computerwoche.de/security/2365542/index6.html

hier noch ein link:
http://www.computerwoche.de/security/2364172/

hier übrigens noch ein link von heise:
http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/FAQ-WLAN-sicher-nutzen-1128230.html


> Hier leistet die Windows-Firewall seit Windows Vista gute Dienste.



hier nochmal chip:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Windows-sicher-und-trotzdem-schnell-9_30909104.html


> Die Windows-Firewall von XP und Vista bietet nur einen begrenzten Schutz vor Angriffen aus dem Netz. Trotzdem sollten Sie diese Sicherheitsschleuse aktivieren, denn nur selten sind die Attacken so brandgefährlich, dass die Firewall nicht standhalten würde.



sorry aber du bist der erste den ich treffe der mir sagt dass man die firewall deaktivieren soll...

wenn ein hacker einmal durch die firewall durch ist hat er leichtes spiel... daher sollte die firewall als grundschutz IMMER aktiviert sein.

bei der xp firewall ist es außerdem so dass sie nur den eingehenden verkehr und nicht den ausgehenden beobachtet... dies wurde ab vista geändert...

warum ist dann die xp bitteschön besser...?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Ich hab das auch schon einmal gehört, die soll einfach nur behindern ... Da viele ja schon eine Fritzbox 7170 oder 7270 haben soll darin eine Firewall integriert sein die als erster Schutz dient - ist dem eigentlich so ?


----------



## Rani (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

drauf verlassen würd ich mich nicht...

hier z.b. ein artikel der computerbild in der auch die fritz box getestet wurde:
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Test-DSL-WLAN-Router-Modem-n-Standard-2559018.html



> Eine Firewall bietet Basis-Schutz vor Angriffen aus dem Internet. Zudem sollte auf jedem PC eine Software-Firewall installiert sein, etwa von der „Kaspersky Security Suite CBE“.



auch hier wird also noch eine software firewall empfohlen

bei älteren fritz box modellen muss die firewall wohl über den haken 

"protect"

manuell aktiviert werden.

grundsätzlich gilt dass GENAU EINE software firewall den besten schutz bietet (zusätzlich zu einer möglichen firewall im router)

wenn du eine andere firewall als die von windows installierst -> auf jeden fall die windows firewall deaktivieren!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

am besten eine genugate anschaffen


----------



## Rani (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

für den heimanwender nur nicht wirklich profitabel 

außerdem muss die auch noch konfiguriert werden


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

jeep, schade


----------



## Munka (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Würde auch grundsätzlich immer zu ner Firewall empfehlen. Hat sich das Problem jetzt übrigens erledigt mit dem langsamen Hochfahren?


----------



## StefanBO (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Es wird zwar völlig OT, aber da das eigentliche Thema anscheinend erledigt/inaktiv ist, noch mal kurz zum Thema  Personal Firewall statt Windows XP-Firewall:



Rani schrieb:


> sorry aber du bist der erste den ich treffe der mir sagt dass man die firewall deaktivieren soll...


Lies dir bitte noch mal meine Antwort und dein Zitat durch, auf den er sich bezieht, und das bereits dort verlinkte Editorial; erster Satz: 


> Seit dem Erscheinen des Service Pack 2 für Windows XP lautete unsere Position stets: Ein reiner Virenscanner reicht aus; die ins System integrierte Firewall deckt alle grundlegenden Schutzansprüche ab.



Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, man sollte "die Firewall deaktivieren".
Es stimmt nur nicht (mehr), dass die Windows XP-Softwarefirewall so unzureichend ist, dass diese deaktiviert und stattdessen eine Personal Firewall installiert werden muss. Wobei es sicherlich eine umfangreiche Diskussion und unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt; ich verweise deshalb jetzt nur noch mal kurz auf die c't (für Plus-Abonnementen sind die vollständigen Texte online abrufbar):

c't-Archiv, 5/2011, Seite 84ff: PC-Mythen aufgeklärt
Seite 93:


> [Mythos:]
> Die Windows-Firewall taugt nichts, eine zusätzliche Firewall wie ZoneAlarm tut not.
> 
> [Antwort:]
> Personal Firewalls wie ZoneAlarm sind ein Relikt längst vergangener Zeiten und haben heute nichts mehr auf dem Rechner verloren.


Das ist natürlich recht heftig und provozierend formuliert, aber es wird nachfolgend auch knapp erläutert. Ausführlicher steht das in dem Artikel, auf den sich das bereits verlinkte Editorial bezieht:

c't 5/2010, Seite 120ff: Mehr ist manchmal weniger


> Dafür braucht man jedoch keineswegs Zusatzsoftware. Die eingebaute Windows Firewall erledigt das bereits recht zuverlässig und schottet seit Windows XP Service Pack 2 direkte Internetverbindungen gegen unerwünschte Zugriffe von außen ab.



Das Thema ist eines der Standardthemen im Sicherheitsbereich. Und somit auch in Foren und Zeitschriften. Du wirst daher sehr leicht "tonnenweise" Infos und begründetet Meinungen zu dem Thema finden. Selbst die Befürworter von nicht zum Windows gehörenden (fremden) Personal Firewalls ergänzen ihre Meinung eigentlich grundsätzlich um kritische Anmerkungen. Okay, nicht immer im Werbetext des Downloadbereichs, aber im redaktionellen Bereich.


----------



## Naffarin (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Da kann man StefanBo nur zustimmen, eine Personal Firewall statt der Windows Firewall macht kaum mehr Sinn.


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Im Fall von Windows 7 stimmt das, die Windows XP Firewall hat genügend Sicherheitslücken.
Die Firmware des Routers aktuell halten und z.B. Kaspersky installieren hilft. Ein neuer Router kostet in etwa 50€ (außer man möchte unbedingt eine FritzBox) und bringt auch immer neue Standards mit.
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Windows 7 Firewall (wenn denn richtig eingerichtet) zwar effektiv arbeitet, aber kaum ein normaler User diese einrichten kann, empfehle ich ausnahmslos Kaspersky. Finger weg von McAfee ... die waren mal gut, sinds aber nicht mehr ... ganz besonders eklig wirds mit ePO etc. ... ich teste seit Januar Norton 360 ... läuft auch super, soll aber bei einigen Usern Probleme verursachen (Löschen von Dateien, die nicht gefährlich sind) ....


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Hallo allerseits,
auch wenn wir kein Computerforum sind, so sollten wir doch mal schrittweise helfen. Als erstes ist sicher die hardware interessant. Um Software-Fehler u. a. auszuschließen, lohnt ein zeitweises Backup (Stichwort: Festplatten-Image). Auf diese Weise kann man seinen Rechner in einen "Referenz-Zustand" versetzen .
Das wäre meine wichtigste Empfehlung! Ganz egal, ob linux-dd oder Trueimage etc.!
Ohne eine solche Maßnahme kann man die Ursache schlecht diagnostizieren. Was mir in dem thread weiterhin fehlt, sind solche Tipps wie: wenn es kaspersky ist, dann schalte das teil doch mal ab (off-line, versteht sich). Wie lange dauert dann der boot-Vorgang? Um auf diese Weise Software als Schuldigen festzunageln, empfehle ich mal den Blick unter "Ausführen: msconfig" unter WinXP. Hier können einige der Autostarts kontrolliert bzw. geblockt werden. Die Experten werden dann Sysinternals Tools empfehlen, aber das geht dann schon recht weit... :?.
So weit erst mal mein Vorschlag: was ales startet denn so beim Hochfahren, wie sieht es überhaupt mit Netzwerk aus (das hat noch keiner gefragt: vergebliche NW-Anmeldung!)?


----------



## Rani (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

man kann hier so viel mutmaßen wie man will...

aber solange der themenstarter sich nicht endlich zu wort meldet bringts meiner meinung nix sich weiter mit dem thema zu beschäftigen... 

somit die bitte an den themenstarter nun doch endlich mal zu sagen obs besser geworden ist oder obs immer noch so lange dauert und ein paar weitere informationen zu bringen....


----------



## Stoer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

Sorry das ich mich nicht wieder gemeldet habe.
Also der Geschwindigkeitskiller war Kaspersky. Wenn ich Kaspersky abstelle läuft alles normal.

Vielen Dank für Eure Beratung !


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Computerfragen*

also doch


----------

